# Kds detailing - Jaguar XKR kds gold detail package



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

Next instalment is a jaguar XKR in blue.

Kds gold detail package with extras

This one was a little tricky and not straight forward with many surprises along the course of the detail.

So here goes with the before

Before wash we noticed strange lines in the roof fabric seen here




































Will come back to that later

The owner told us that he wants the whole car as good as possible, and asked for underside of roof to be cleaned










Also in for all 4 wheel refurbishment










The leather was looking false and very shiny, on close inspection could see it's been re-coloured before not very well 


















Not very clear on photo but the top front part of the seat was different to side and back










General condition of body work was very poor and show signs or poor machine polishing













































Wheel badges glued in as old one are broken










Distorted back bumper










All in all not the best example around

Dent being removed 


















The amount of damage on the paint it was decided to get the boot lid and tiny trim part under the boot and lights painted , 
The company I used are very local to me and have known them for a long time , not the cleanest and tidiest around and detailers would have a shock if they received the car back how its left , but we have an understanding just get enough paint on in the right colour/shade I can do the rest .

The roof after cleaning did not improve on the strange lines so we decided to re-colour the roof here



















Once the colour was full dried then a coat of protection was applied .

We felt the condition of the paint it would benefit from a light wet sand to improve flatness and depth , this will remove the tops of the orange peel but not all , this way it would not take as long or remove as much clear coat .














































Then to the afters all issue sorted 

































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for viewing

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

wow that is a awesome turn around


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, how long did al that take you. What products did you use to finish off. Wax or LSP?


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

1st class job on a abused jag


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a lovely job....the car looks amazing...

I just really hope this doesn't belong to the person I think it does.......

Anyway...doesn't matter, great work!

:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very impressive work


----------



## ayrtonsenna (Jun 7, 2007)

beautiful work.


----------



## onks (Dec 24, 2009)

your work is the best i have ever seen pls keep posting


----------



## Wiz (Jan 19, 2011)

Really good job mate - how did you refinish the seats ? And how
Long did it take (detail) ?


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

simply stunning!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

another fantastic turnaround


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

You've put some life in to what was looking like a tired Jaguar.


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

spectacular work there


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Outstanding work on a beautiful car! I do really like that colour!


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

That's a damn nice colour.

Nice finish Kelly


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

What a beautiful car!

Cannot believe the car at the start could have been corrected so well!


----------



## vxrmark (May 30, 2009)

Outstanding work and it must of took some time to get such a stunning finish


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent job,is there a name for that equipment that shows the dent up ?


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow, you certainly can't hide in them full sun boot shots!

Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## abdulumar (Nov 1, 2010)

Great work


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Great job, really nice colour. Can you explain more about that dent tool and the process?

Also you doing a write up on that Lambo I eyed up in the workshop?

Ben


----------



## Axel_89 (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow!!! :doublesho

*It's a barbarian job*!!! 
*
Congratulations*, mate! :thumb:

One hug.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG! That really made a difference! Great work is done here!


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd guess it was a Daily Driver 

It's never pleasant to see a prestige car in such a poor state 

Are you able to remove wear and tear to leather seats?










Thanks for taking time to share, always appreciated :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

Awesome work! How did you deal with the rear bumper distortion?


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Amazing turn around, can't believe that jag got in to such a state let's hope the new owner takes better care!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Lost for words right now :thumb:


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Great job mate!
Can you please describe the steps after ws?!
What did you used, how is the jags paint and what was LSP?
Thank you.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely work from your team Kelly.


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

wholly cow you are the Master


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

stunning work as usual


----------



## jaguar18 (Apr 10, 2009)

Superb work. What do you think was the cause of the strange hood staining? How did you try to clean the hood before re-doing the whole thing?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

wonderful work as always Kelly!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

jonto said:


> wow that is a awesome turn around





UCD said:


> Great job!





natjag said:


> Wow, how long did al that take you. What products did you use to finish off. Wax or LSP?


Car was with us for many weeks , so could not give an exact time meaning hours , would be over 100 thou , i am sure if my memory is correct it would of been the zaino range



Bowler said:


> 1st class job on a abused jag





The Cueball said:


> That is a lovely job....the car looks amazing...
> 
> I just really hope this doesn't belong to the person I think it does.......
> 
> ...


Would be surprised if you did but its a small world 



GlynRS2 said:


> Very impressive work





ayrtonsenna said:


> beautiful work.





onks said:


> your work is the best i have ever seen pls keep posting





Wiz said:


> Really good job mate - how did you refinish the seats ? And how
> Long did it take (detail) ?


thanks guys

kelly

www,kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

i was scrolling through the before pics muttering "what a piece of sh!t"... those afters are just stunning though :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing job! Very nice finish! :thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Cracking turn around. The owner must have a soft spot for the car to undertake such a detail!


----------

